# How much Probios



## Jody (Mar 16, 2010)

What's the recommended dosage of probios for rabbits?  I don't have a scale, so don't know his weight.. Guessing, I'd say less than a couple pounds.  Should I put probios in his food, or his water?  

He's a mini rex.  I don't know his age, but he's young..definitely under a yr.. he was a pet store bunny


----------



## dbunni (Mar 19, 2010)

First, what form did you purchase?  If past, we use about 1-2 cc for MR inserted into the mouth.  Sparingly.


----------



## Jody (Mar 20, 2010)

dbunni said:
			
		

> First, what form did you purchase?  If past, we use about 1-2 cc for MR inserted into the mouth.  Sparingly.


Probios dispersible powder.

It suggests 1/2 teaspoon for "All Other Pets" but wanted to check here as it didn't specifically say rabbits


----------

